# My New Seiko 5



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

My new Seiko 5 (SNK305K1-7S26) bought from a guy on e-bay who is also a member on here.

This is the fist time I have posted a pic on here so I hope it works, I also hope the quality is ok as some of the pics posted on this forum are great!


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

cool pics! nice watch


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

very good! the 5's seem like a nice piece for the bucks


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice, lovley and clean looks :yes:

BTW Great pics :thumbsup:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great pics and a nice watch. :thumbsup:


----------



## donnelly (May 23, 2008)

nice watch!


----------



## MikGA (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow that is a beautiful watch! Really elegant clean lines and practical also w. the day/date function...


----------



## C.W. (Aug 17, 2006)

I love me a good Seiko 5!

I need to give mine some wrist time.


----------



## revilo (Jun 5, 2008)

dizz said:


> My new Seiko 5 (SNK305K1-7S26) bought from a guy on e-bay who is also a member on here.
> 
> This is the fist time I have posted a pic on here so I hope it works, I also hope the quality is ok as some of the pics posted on this forum are great!


Really nice lookin watch and some great pics. Out of interest, what was the name of the ebay seller? Always liked the 5's but i am worrier with ebay especially with far eastern sellers.

cheers

rev


----------



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

revilo said:


> dizz said:
> 
> 
> > My new Seiko 5 (SNK305K1-7S26) bought from a guy on e-bay who is also a member on here.
> ...


The E-bay sellers name was _*Mark B*_ but this was a one off sale I believe as he had bought another watch and was selling his old one.


----------



## Mark B (May 1, 2008)

dizz said:


> revilo said:
> 
> 
> > dizz said:
> ...


Yes, was a one-off (ish). I bought an orange monster and it was not getting worn at all. Great pic's, far better than I can take.


----------

